# My new viv



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Its far from finsished but this is what I'v done so far.









I'v still got to spray silicone round the bottom to stop any leakages. Silicone another branch going from the top of the current one into the top right corner. Put another hanging vine in the top right corner. Put substrate in (those plant pots will be partially buried, then the top will be covered with plastic plants) Then theres a big water bowl to put in. Lower those big leafy plastic plants down so the heat blub doesnt set them on fire (think I should do that now before I burn the house down)! Put feeding bowls in, those ones that stick to the sides. And I;m sure theres a hundred and one other things I had planned but have totally forgotten about.

Oh yeh, and its for a green basilisk.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Looks pretty sweet I like it.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thankyou









I forgot to add, the whole thing will eventually be HEAVILY planted, both live and plastic. The only bit free from decor will be the top left because I don't want to start a fire. I'm going on the theory that the more opportunities there are for the lizard to stay out of sight, the more secur it will be and the more it will stay in sight. Then as it grows some of the decor will be taken out If that doesnt work out i'd still much rather have a happy lizard I hardly ever see then a miserable one that shys away in the corner all the time. I think I might put a tunnel in the substrate aswell.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thats a nice setup you have there! Out of curiousity what are the dimensions? (4ft high x 4ft wide x 24 inches deep?) (122 cm x 122cm x 61cm) Please post some pics when your green basilisk is settled in.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

No its only 3ft long, 4ft high and 17'' deep. I'm getting a baby and then upgrading later. I spend alot of time at home, so when its bigger it will also be getting alot of free roam in my bedroom aswell as a bigger viv.

Had the electrics set up today and the temps were 82ish right at the bottom, 85 midway up and the basking spot is 95. I might place the next log so that it can bask at around 100 aswell, as I'v read the basking spot should be between 95 and 105. Its set to drop the temp by 10 at night aswell. I'l probably have some pics up tomorrow if Iv made any more progress.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awsome setup, your lizard will be so happy in there. when all those live plants take start to really grow, it will be like a mini jungle. congrats and best of luck


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great, keep up the good work


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I bought afew new things today. All I have to do really is put the substrate in and silicone the branches in place and it'l be finished. Had afew too many drinks tonight so probably won't get up in time to go and buy it before work tomorrow, but should get it on sunday, then it will be complete. I went into my local rep shop today and they had 2 baby basilisks left for £39.99 each (about $78) One looked to be perfectly fine, it was alert to every single movement and looked well fed, whereas the other one was just skin and bones and looked like it didn't have the strentgh to climb out the food bowl it was in, So I'm put off them. I'd rather pay the £55 ($107ish) for one that is twice the size and of amazing quality from a shop alot further way.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

looks good.

don't basilisks like water?


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the look of it! What type of big leafy plant is that? It looks huge!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

black_piranha said:


> I like the look of it! What type of big leafy plant is that? It looks huge!


The thing on the left? _itsa plastica_ very rare

If your talking about the one on the right then thats a ficus


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

That is a fine work!!! Well done!

Please post more pics!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

This is what it looks like now, but still has lots of work left to be done. Depending on how much money I have left at next payday there might be more work done. I think I have two males though, so when the shop get more in I'l be swaping one of them.

Quick question..Its just the males that have Dulaps isn't it? Because bothe have them.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Your setup is looking fantastic!

Here's a quote " ... Males are larger than females and have a dewlap (throat fan) which they use to display to females and rivals. Some males have a dorsal crest (beginning just behind the head) which is raised as part of the threat display (typically with the dewlap extended). Males have enlarged post-anal pores (found on the tail below the vent)... " from Melissa Kaplan .


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thanks

That kinda pisses me off. My overall opinion of the shop is great. Its the cleanest, most well setout shop with the best selection of animals I'v ever seen, and they havn't even finshed the expansion yet. But to sell me two males as a pair pisses me off. I didnt give it a secand thought at the time as I trusted them. The shop really should be a hundred percent sure on the sex before they sell as a pair, especially when its two males that will probably end up fighting.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't basilisks dislike being handled? If I remember correctly they make better display pets than 'roam around' pets.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I don;t have basilisks. I got cuban night anoles in the end, which also don't like being handled much. I only handled them to get them out the bag, and I also do it breifly to check them over after they've shed.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome setup, your did a great job


----------

